# Narciso Michavila (Gad3): "Votantes del PSOE que sufren muchísimo la inflación se pasan a VOX"



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

-Ese trasvase de voto socialista, ¿opera también hacia Vox?

-La derecha en Andalucía no va a bajar del 55%. Y esto se debe a que hay un votante socialista moderado que se va hacia Moreno y a una fuga en el mundo rural. La legislación que se está haciendo desde los despachos de Madrid puede quedar ideológicamente muy bien, pero es que en Andalucía mucha gente vive de ese entorno. Y al sector al que más castiga la inflación es, precisamente, al primario. Hay mucho votante de izquierdas que está sufriendo muchísimo la carestía de todo y se está desconectando. Y algunos, en efecto, se están pasando a Vox.









«Hay votantes del PSOE que están sufriendo muchísimo la inflación y se pasan a Vox»


Cree que Yolanda Díaz es quien más se juega el 19-J y que los socialistas «desconectan» también por los pactos de Sánchez Narciso Michavila Presidente de GAD3




www.diariosur.es


----------



## FernandoGTR (6 Jun 2022)

Muchas tragaderas tienen los del campo que generalmente han sido siempre del PSOE corrupto, que ya no sabías que tenía que pasar para que dejaran de votar a esa panda de ladrones (que ojo, el PP no se queda a la zaga).


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> M. Priede dijo:
> 
> 
> > *Alerta en el PSOE por la fuga de votos a Vox en las zonas rurales*
> ...


----------



## rmacnamara (6 Jun 2022)

Esto es importante, no hablamos de abstención. Hablamos de transpaso a la derecha.


----------



## martingala (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## gold digger (6 Jun 2022)

En otros países europeos o incluso USA, la inflación está parecida o peor que en España

Con Pagascal y el Frijolito en la Moncloa no tendríamos inflación y los carburantes a precio de coste 









Economía - Inflación en Europa toca nuevo máximo histórico, con precios de la energía subiendo casi 40%


El índice de precios al consumidor en los 19 países que conforman la Eurozona se incrementó en 8,1% en mayo. Es una nueva señal de que los precios de la energía impulsados por la guerra rusa en Ucrania…




www.france24.com














¿Cuáles son los países europeos con mayor inflación?


Solo en los países bálticos y Países Bajos han subido más los precios que España en el último año




www.eldebate.com













IPC según los datos de cada país 2022


El IPC es el Índice de Precios al Consumo, este índice mide la evolución del conjunto de precios de los bienes y servicios que consume la población de un país o una región.




datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## orcblin (6 Jun 2022)

cualquiera que viva del sector primario no va a votar al psoe a no ser que viva en los mundos de yupi...
y no sólo en andalucía, ...

el psoe lleva legislando en contra del sector primario y la industria desde que llegó.


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

martingala dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081149



Para Espadas pintan bastos.


----------



## Gorkako (6 Jun 2022)

Andalucía después de cuarenta años votando y dejándose robar por los mismos ahora resultará que es facha


----------



## Common_Deletion (6 Jun 2022)

En España la pobreza crece en la clase trabajadora, la clase trabajadora cuando es pobre coge conciencia de clase y se deja de chorradas como autodenominarse clase media. La clase trabajadora no va a votar progresismo, el progresismo del PP o del PSOE es para pijos urbanitas o para viejos pensionistas. Ahora toca joderse, PPSOE


----------



## recasayo (6 Jun 2022)

Con Indra y unos cartuchos de dinamita, estos hijosdeputa pueden enderezar cualquier elección por mal que les vaya.


----------



## treblinca (6 Jun 2022)

Muchos sociatas se pasan a VOX porque quieren que se quiten pagas a extranjeros para que aumenten las suyas.
No os penséis que quieren una sociedad más justa, llevan décadas votando a los mayores ladrones de Europa occidental y es lo que les gusta.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Jun 2022)

No llegará, y si lo consigue, lo acosarán desde el primer día, desde fuera de España y desde dentro, todos con el apoyo de los grandes medios de comunicación.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> En España la pobreza crece en la clase trabajadora, la clase trabajadora cuando es pobre coge conciencia de clase y se deja de chorradas como autodenominarse clase media. La clase trabajadora no va a votar progresismo, el progresismo del PP o del PSOE es para pijos urbanitas o para viejos pensionistas. Ahora toca joderse, PPSOE



Claro, y con esa conciencia de clase obrera recién adquirida, van a votar a la Ejjpañita que madruga para ir al club nautico...


----------



## Kbkubito (6 Jun 2022)

martingala dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081149



Un par de taxis....


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Jun 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Para Espadas pintan bastos.



Al PSOE le da igual, tienen los oros que han robado en Andalucía como para irse de copas el resto de su vida.


----------



## FilibustHero (6 Jun 2022)

Pedro explicó que la subida de la luz un 8% era culpa directa de Rajoy que nos subía la luz a propósito porque la derecha lo que busca es causar el mayor daño posible al pueblo. 
Évole hizo documentales en la televisión explicándonos porqué la derecha nos subía la luz de una forma tan insoportable (un 8%). Pedro y Pablo exigían la dimisión del presidente, pagar ese precio por la factura de la luz era inadmisible. Al presidente no le quedaba otra alternativa que la dimisión.


Hoy en día la secta sugiere a la clase trabajadora que pongan la lavadora a las 3 de la mañana para ahorrarse unos céntimos con el precio del megavatiohora en subida libre. Bueno, no hace falta explicar más. ¿Todo este calvario es también culpa directa del presidente del gobierno como afirmaba Pedro?

Me parece lógico que cada vez más votantes, sobre todo la clase trabajadora, le den la espalda al partido socialista.


----------



## Luftwuaje (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> votar a la Ejjpañita que madruga para ir al club nautico...



Entre eso, y votar a la ejpanita que no se acuesta porque está en puti y enfarlopada hasta las orejas con el dinero de los obreros... Tú me dirás.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Entre eso, y votar a la ejpanita que no se acuesta porque está en puti y enfarlopada hasta las orejas con el dinero de los obreros... Tú me dirás.



Es que las maldades de unos no hacen buenas las maldades de otros


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> En otros países europeos o incluso USA, la inflación está parecida o peor que en España
> 
> Con Pagascal y el Frijolito en la Moncloa no tendríamos inflación y los carburantes a precio de coste
> 
> ...



Cuando descubras que la mitad de lo que pagas por esos carburantes son impuestos que pueden/deben ser reducidos por el Gobierno a cuenta de reducir paguitas, chiringuitos y taifas, te da un ictus.


----------



## Abrojo (6 Jun 2022)

Andalucía lo tiene todo para ser la Texas española


----------



## ahondador (6 Jun 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> En otros países europeos o incluso USA, la inflación está parecida o peor que en España
> 
> Con Pagascal y el Frijolito en la Moncloa no tendríamos inflación y los carburantes a precio de coste
> 
> ...




La diferencia es que en esos paises no hacen tantas trampas en las estadisticas como aqui.
Aqui nos han echo la gran troleada pasando a fijos discontinuos los temporales y aumentando la contratacion funcionarial


----------



## gold digger (6 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cuando descubras que la mitad de lo que pagas por esos carburantes son impuestos que pueden/deben ser reducidos por el Gobierno a cuenta de reducir paguitas, chiringuitos y taifas, te da un ictus.



Menudo hekonomista estás hecho
El 58% de lo recaudado se cede a las Comunidades Autónomas (sí, las peperas también).


----------



## gold digger (6 Jun 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> La diferencia es que en esos paises no hacen tantas trampas en las estadisticas como aqui.
> Aqui nos han echo la gran troleada pasando a fijos discontinuos los temporales y aumentando la contratacion funcionarial



Pásate por aquí:





Por qué no se “maquilla” el paro como dice Feijóo: los fijos discontinuos no son desempleados ni ahora ni con el PP.


Los fijos discontinuos que están inactivos no computan como parados en el SEPE, aunque sí pueden aparecer como tal en la EPA en algunos casos, sin que se haya producido ningún cambio en la estadística — España baja de los tres millones de parados por primera vez desde 2008 con el empleo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ahondador (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Claro, y con esa conciencia de clase obrera recién adquirida, van a votar a la Ejjpañita que madruga para ir al club nautico...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081242





Hay pocas cosas que destruyan mas empleo que el S.M.I
Los sociatas no estais para dar lecciones de empleo... España es el pais con mas desempleo de Europa y gobiernan rojos sociatas


----------



## CarneconOjos (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Claro, y con esa conciencia de clase obrera recién adquirida, van a votar a la Ejjpañita que madruga para ir al club nautico...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081242



Retrasados mentales pastoreados por toda clase de hdlgp fanatizados y politizados, les están vendiendo un martillo para darse con el en la cabeza. Que pena y asco produce esta sociedad civil que no ofrece ninguna esperanza, hasta el mismo foro de mierda esté que era toda una referencia, hoy convertido en una plataforma donde exhibir su condición y tara.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> Menudo hekonomista estás hecho
> El 58% de lo recaudado se cede a las Comunidades Autónomas (sí, las peperas también).



¿Y qué?
¿No son Estado las taifas? ¿No has leído bien mi mensaje?


----------



## ahondador (6 Jun 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> Pásate por aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yoli Díaz sabiendo de economia mas que el banco de España cuando no sabe hacer la o con un canuto
Pero si monto el pollo de los ERTE y no sabe explicarlos y tu trayendola como argumento de autoridad... anda y mea


----------



## machote hispano (6 Jun 2022)

martingala dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081149



¿100? Y muchas me parecen. Hasta Susanita le está haciendo el vacío. Quiere que caiga, a ver si arrastra al cum fraude, o al menos moverle un poco la silla. 




FilibustHero dijo:


> Pedro explicó que la subida de la luz un 8% era culpa directa de Rajoy que nos subía la luz a propósito porque la derecha lo que busca es causar el mayor daño posible al pueblo.
> Évole hizo documentales en la televisión explicándonos porqué la derecha nos subía la luz de una forma tan insoportable (un 8%). Pedro y Pablo exigían la dimisión del presidente, pagar ese precio por la factura de la luz era inadmisible. Al presidente no le quedaba otra alternativa que la dimisión.
> 
> 
> ...



Calla facha, Antonio ha bajado la lus; se paga menos que con el Rajao. Todo es culpa de vocs, que despertó el espíritu de Franco. Hay que volver a moverlo, y de paso tirar la crus de los caídos, o convertirla en una media luna... 
Nunca ha estado mejor la clase trabajadora sin trabajar, cada vez más esbeltos y delgados. 

Y además con 
Bueno, voy a parar el lol porque me estoy cabreando de recordar todas las cabronadas de este desgobierno. 




Abrojo dijo:


> Andalucía lo tiene todo para ser la Texas española



No tiene petróleo, y los ecolojetas gritan más que los que quieren trabajar en minas o explotaciones agropecuarias. 

O sea, hay cojones, pero pequeños, arrugados y temerosos. Por si Antonio les castiga como hace ahora con la CAM.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Hay pocas cosas que destruyan mas empleo que el S.M.I
> Los sociatas no estais para dar lecciones de empleo... España es el pais con mas desempleo de Europa y gobiernan rojos sociatas



Rojos socialistas, no.. 
BOLCHEVIQUES DE MOSCOW!! XDXDXD


----------



## Luftwuaje (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Es que las maldades de unos no hacen buenas las maldades de otros



Eso seguro, pero es obvio que VOX o Podemos, por su juventud son un par de pesos pluma del golferío comparados los pesos pesados PPsoe.

Y me imagino que eso la gente aunque no sea de "derechas" lo valorará ahora con VOX, al igual que hace unos años, mucha gente que sin ser de "izquierda", hizo lo mismo con Podemos.


----------



## juster (6 Jun 2022)

VIVA VOX !!!
VIVA FRANCO !!!


----------



## jur2017 (6 Jun 2022)

Inflación de cojones


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Jun 2022)

mi consejo : no coger ningún tren a partir del dia 15


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> M. Priede dijo:
> 
> 
> > *Alerta en el PSOE por la fuga de votos a Vox en las zonas rurales*
> ...


----------



## Common_Deletion (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Claro, y con esa conciencia de clase obrera recién adquirida, van a votar a la Ejjpañita que madruga para ir al club nautico...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081242



De esas cuatro noticias, las dos de arriba son subnormalidades zurdas proinflación que ignoran la realidad económica de este país.
La de abajo a la izquierda: es tu trabajo una caridad que debe mantenerte incluso cuando solo seas una carga? por qué ese trabajador no tiene un seguro?
La última: una de las razones por la que yo no voto, ni siquiera a Vox


----------



## Estandi (6 Jun 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> En otros países europeos o incluso USA, la inflación está parecida o peor que en España
> 
> Con Pagascal y el Frijolito en la Moncloa no tendríamos inflación y los carburantes a precio de coste
> 
> ...



Si fuera solo eso pero no, no te enteras de nada. Están regulando hasta la mierda del caballo, que será lo que os vais a comer los de ciudad como sigan planificando el campo desde los despachos.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (6 Jun 2022)

el marido de la que se la cascaba con el word perfe


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Jun 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Para Espadas pintan bastos.



mejor garrote y del vil


----------



## gold digger (6 Jun 2022)

Estandi dijo:


> Si fuera solo eso pero no, no te enteras de nada. Están regulando hasta la mierda del caballo, que será lo que os vais a comer los de ciudad como sigan planificando el campo desde los despachos.



¿Y eso es culpa del gobierno socialcomunista? Listillo, repásate el negocio de la escasez, especialmente las grandes empresas que controlan los alimentos a nivel mundial y que están aprovechando y haciendo pingües beneficios con la guerra de Ucrania: capitalismo salvaje y deshumanización









¿La crisis alimentaria global es una oportunidad de negocio?


Para 2030, las condiciones de crecimiento poblacional provocarán una crisis alimentaria, la cual generará oportunidades de negocio nunca antes vistas.




www.forbes.com.mx













El negocio de matar de hambre


La crisis alimentaria mundial afecta a mucha gente, pero las empresas del agronegocio, los comerciantes y especuladores mundiales se están aprovechando de la situación para llevarse su buena tajada. La causa fundamental de la crisis alimentaria actual es la propia globalización neoliberal, que...




grain.org













Estas 10 empresas controlan casi todo lo que comemos


Empresas de las que siempre habías escuchado pero que nunca te imaginaste que eran dueñas de otras importantes. Estas son las 10 compañías que controlan casi todo.




www.businessinsider.es













La crisis mundial de alimentos: que hay detrás y que podemos hacer - economiasolidaria.org


La descripción del Programa Mundial de Alimentos de la crisis alimentaria como “un maremoto silencioso” suscita el espectro de un desastre natural que se levanta sobre una población inconsciente e impotente ante una destrucción masiva. Considerando que hay miles de millones de personas en riesgo...




www.economiasolidaria.org


----------



## Castellano (6 Jun 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Muchos sociatas se pasan a VOX porque quieren que se quiten pagas a extranjeros para que aumenten las suyas.
> No os penséis que quieren una sociedad más justa, llevan décadas votando a los mayores ladrones de Europa occidental y es lo que les gusta.



Los etnianos los primeros, son voxemitas para que las pagas solo vayan para ellos, porque como dicen "que semos epañoooles"


----------



## 917 (6 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> -Ese trasvase de voto socialista, ¿opera también hacia Vox?
> 
> -La derecha en Andalucía no va a bajar del 55%. Y esto se debe a que hay un votante socialista moderado que se va hacia Moreno y a una fuga en el mundo rural. La legislación que se está haciendo desde los despachos de Madrid puede quedar ideológicamente muy bien, pero es que en Andalucía mucha gente vive de ese entorno. Y al sector al que más castiga la inflación es, precisamente, al primario. Hay mucho votante de izquierdas que está sufriendo muchísimo la carestía de todo y se está desconectando. Y algunos, en efecto, se están pasando a Vox.
> 
> ...



¿Vox va a bajar la inflación?

¿Tienen alguna magia poderosa?.

Joder, qué rostro más duro...


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Jun 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Muchos sociatas se pasan a VOX porque quieren que se quiten pagas a extranjeros para que aumenten las suyas.
> No os penséis que quieren una sociedad más justa, llevan décadas votando a los mayores ladrones de Europa occidental y es lo que les gusta.



Me la suda.
Prefiero q la cobre un español que un moro o africano.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> De esas cuatro noticias, las dos de arriba son subnormalidades zurdas proinflación que ignoran la realidad económica de este país.
> La de abajo a la izquierda: es tu trabajo una caridad que debe mantenerte incluso cuando solo seas una carga? por qué ese trabajador no tiene un seguro?
> La última: una de las razones por la que yo no voto, ni siquiera a Vox



Me alegro muchísimo que usted no vote ojalá todos los LAMECAYETANOS sugieran tu ejemplo y tampoco votasen...


----------



## Common_Deletion (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Me alegro muchísimo que usted no vote ojalá todos los LAMECAYETANOS sugieran tu ejemplo y tampoco votasen...



Supongo que usted tampoco vota, no me gustaria pensar que alguien como usted haya caido en la trampa de legitimar un sistema memocratico corrupto.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Supongo que usted tampoco vota, no me gustaria pensar que alguien como usted haya caido en la trampa de legitimar un sistema memocratico corrupto.



Por supuesto que voto, aunque soy más partidario de una insurrección armada popular...


----------



## Common_Deletion (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Por supuesto que voto, aunque soy más partidario de una insurrección armada popular...



Uy, a quién? A los progres de carrera inútil humanista que no han dado palo al agua y buscan parasitar al trabajador?
Joer, a ver si voy a tener que votar a la derecha para contrarrestar la corrupción progresista estatista. Igual es un mal menor.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (6 Jun 2022)

Pues me alegro de que sufran esos votantes, Ojalá tengáis perron Sánchez 4 años más, para que paséis hambre y vuestros hijos


----------



## jabalino (6 Jun 2022)

Si el mundo rural español fuera más despierto, y ojo que a base de hostias puede serlo, VOX no debería bajar del 80% en esas zonas. Lo que le pasa a Trump en USA.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Es que las maldades de unos no hacen buenas las maldades de otros



asi es como han estado blanqueando el comunismo desde 1945


----------



## nelsoncito (6 Jun 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> ¿Y eso es culpa del gobierno socialcomunista? Listillo, repásate el negocio de la escasez, especialmente las grandes empresas que controlan los alimentos a nivel mundial y que están aprovechando y haciendo pingües beneficios con la guerra de Ucrania: capitalismo salvaje y deshumanización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues, por supuesto que sí, mascamierdas. A ver si te crees que vas a engañar a alguien con tus continuos rebuznos y mentiras.


----------



## Estandi (6 Jun 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> ¿Y eso es culpa del gobierno socialcomunista? Listillo, repásate el negocio de la escasez, especialmente las grandes empresas que controlan los alimentos a nivel mundial y que están aprovechando y haciendo pingües beneficios con la guerra de Ucrania: capitalismo salvaje y deshumanización
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Estas son las 10 condiciones para cobrar la PAC a partir del 2023 - Campo Galego


La denominada “condicionalidad reforzada”, que entrará en vigor en el nuevo periodo de la PAC, incrementa los requisitos de buenas prácticas obligatorias de agricultores y ganaderos para ser beneficiarios de las ayudas de la Política Agraria Común. Aspectos incluidos en el denominado pago verde...




www.campogalego.es




Hambre ecofriendly sostenible.

la caca de gallina tiene más nutrientes pero también es más difícil de digerir por la tierra xD


----------



## Estandi (6 Jun 2022)

Estandi dijo:


> Estas son las 10 condiciones para cobrar la PAC a partir del 2023 - Campo Galego
> 
> 
> La denominada “condicionalidad reforzada”, que entrará en vigor en el nuevo periodo de la PAC, incrementa los requisitos de buenas prácticas obligatorias de agricultores y ganaderos para ser beneficiarios de las ayudas de la Política Agraria Común. Aspectos incluidos en el denominado pago verde...
> ...



perdón GALLINE


----------



## machote hispano (6 Jun 2022)

Estandi dijo:


> perdón GALLINE



Galline no violada. 



Que sea la última vez que se equivoca.


----------



## Omegatron (7 Jun 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> En otros países europeos o incluso USA, la inflación está parecida o peor que en España
> 
> Con Pagascal y el Frijolito en la Moncloa no tendríamos inflación y los carburantes a precio de coste
> 
> ...



Claro, romper relaciones con Argelia y abandonar a su suerte a los saharauis no se podía no haber hecho.

Habríamos ganado hasta eurovisión si no llega a ser por los putos rojos.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jun 2022)

Pedro Sánchez:"Nos estamos hundiendo y no sabemos cómo remontar"



IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Sánchez traslada su desánimo al PSOE: "Nos estamos hundiendo y no sabemos cómo remontar"


----------

